# A Puffer Confessional



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Step inside, and make your confessions! This thread is for
Puffers new and old to make confessions to their Brothers of the Leaf. What faux pas have you committed? What would surprise us about your cigar habits? What do you do that no one else does? What don't you do that everyone else does? Here's your chance to get that heavy weight off your chest and come clean!

I'll start. I confess I have only smoked one A Fuente. Ever. (WoAM).


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

Sometimes, I go outside to smoke, just to get away from my wife and kids.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I currently suffer from T.A.D., previous to that I suffered from C.A.D, now..............my wife just "suffers" me. :laugh:


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I just recently picked cigarettes back up. I had quit for months, then suffered a few injuries and have been really stressed with my school situation. Not too happy with myself about it haha


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I present the brain as often as possible to the gf.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Work sometimes gets in the way of puff and other cigar related sites (whilst at work)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I buy cigars and sell them for less than I paid and do it on purpose, I forgive anyone who wrongs me and admits or makes it right. I am still buying my favorite Fuentes even though I now think the family stinks because they ripped me off for two broken lighters and would not even answer my emails/letters/phone calls. 

Enough though I could go on forever


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

90% of the time i tap ash off as soon as it gets to a 1/2 inch. I just don't like it on there.

I don't like big cigars, i prefer one that only lasts about an hour.

I don't like torch lighters.

I prefer some $2 smokes to $10 smokes ive had *shrug*


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Zogg said:


> 90% of the time i tap ash off as soon as it gets to a 1/2 inch. I just don't like it on there.


I confess that I wish I could do that. I get so conflicted while smoking.

Do I leave it on, because I like the taste better with long ash, and ultimately end up wearing it...or not.

I also confess that I have never had a cigar aged more than a couple months, because I am just too damn impatient.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

horseshoe said:


> I confess that I wish I could do that. I get so conflicted while smoking.
> 
> Do I leave it on, because I like the taste better with long ash, and ultimately end up wearing it...or not.
> 
> I also confess that I have never had a cigar aged more than a couple months, because I am just too damn impatient.


weird, i find it constricts draw and ruins the flavor for me because i have to pull harder and it gets "harsh"

I recently did an ash contest and almost nubbed a 6x60 graycliff turbo and it wasnt nearly as good as the first one i'd had because the draw was much harder


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I do find that it makes the draw slightly harder for me, but it seems to keep the smoke cooler. Until it falls on my lap. EVERYTIME.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

horseshoe said:


> I do find that it makes the draw slightly harder for me, but it seems to keep the smoke cooler. Until it falls on my lap. EVERYTIME.


i also hate that


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I love some sticks that have more nicotine than I can handle, but I smoke them anyway and, when I'm nearing my nic limit, I toss them, even though there's quite a bit of good (and sometimes expensive) smokin left in them.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I throw out cigar bands, I don't use an ashtray, I toss the last third more frequently than I do nubbing a stick.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a "special box" of mixed cigars in the coolidor that is off limits to all ... even my best buddies. If it is in the humidor then it is fair game to all.

I get angry when someone tells someone else how to smoke. I am not talking about sharing a lighting or cutting technique or something educational but the guys who are demeaning or condescending when you do not smoke / store like (or even what) they do. Let people flick, relight, re-cut, smoke half, set the cigar down (I heard a guy pontificate last year "A good cigar should never leave your hand") or do whatever they enjoy. 

That said don't snub a cigar near me ... I hate that smell. I will dump whatever drink I have right in the ashtray. It is not a damn cigarette!

I take off the band before I light or cut. Very few wrapper issues over the years even with "cold glue". Some people freak about bands. Do what ever you want but let's petition the cigar companies to stop putting three bands on one cigar!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been known to smoke cigars as an idiot repellent. It doubles my enjoyment, I like the cigar and it deters people I don't like from talking to me. This usually happens on business trips/conventions...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never nub'd a cigar

I've only had on AF stick, short story, and hated it


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been smoking 20 years, and had my first FFOX Shark yesterday.... :noidea:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess that when I first started, I was too noob to enjoy the first Oliva V I had, I thought it had way too much pepper. I also confess to buying five more because I liked the label. (Glad I did!)


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

My interest has been waning lately because of bad experiences with sick new sticks and just average new sticks from the Internet. I have been unable to find hardly any sticks that I found worth my time or pursuit based on taste factors. I did find out that I am not a fan of Connecticuts, at least the cheapie house brands. 

Anyways, a AF SStory and a Oliva Serie G has renewed my faith that there are smokes out there that are really good and tasty.

I have been bowing to peer pressure with the ash thing and am tired messing around with long ashes. I want to smoke, not be a hand model.

Thanks to Zoggs post I now have the will to tap that ash more often. This will be helped doubly so by Zoggs observation, previously un-noted by myself, that tapping the ash helps the draw. I hate tight draws. Waste of my time. So from now on it's tap the ash, get a better draw, spare the clothes!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't disclose the actual price of my purchases to my wife. :eyebrows:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I still occasionally purchase machine made cigars (might do it more if I could find Marsh Wheelings anywhere) although not as often since I started with the GHV2k2s.

I've only smoked 1 AF... and that was years ago. Considering purchasing one this weekend to have on hand as a birthday smoke.

I haven't spent nearly enough money on this hobby and need to pick up the pace, so to speak.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the long ash, so almost once a week will end up wearing some ash.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I buy cigars and sell them for less than I paid and do it on purpose, I forgive anyone who wrongs me and admits or makes it right. I am still buying my favorite Fuentes even though I now think the family stinks because they ripped me off for two broken lighters and would not even answer my emails/letters/phone calls.
> 
> Enough though I could go on forever


Dave, if we all suffered from your "dirty secrets" so to speak, I think the world would be a much better place.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

For myself, I habitually touch up cigars as I smoke them. I can't stand the burn to start getting uneven ever. As soon as it does I'll take a couple puffs and see if it evens out, if not I bust out a soft flame and lightly touch it up. I also purge every inch of burn or so. It just seems to keep the flavors where I want them.

I have had several generous Puffers send me some nice "forbidden" cigars, some with some serious age on them, and none of them have made me think I need to seek out getting more. I keep feeling like there's something wrong with me judging by how everyone else likes these so much, but I just haven't come across one that really worked for me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I really like a long ash and prefer it fall in my lap and not on my shirt. Just don't baby the cigar for the extra length.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Big Rick said:


> I have a "special box" of mixed cigars in the coolidor that is off limits to all ... even my best buddies. If it is in the humidor then it is fair game to all.


Wow, I'm in a very similar boat. I have two buddies that can smoke anything, I would never turn one of my Uncles away when/if they wanted a cigar, and there are certainly some people here on Puff who have access to the "special box"... But outside of those people, no. Stay away. Hands off. Not for you.

As for my confession - I have cigars that I'll never smoke because I only have one of them. A Tat Black Tubo, a T110, a certain ISOM from 2002, a GoF, a Tat Anarchy, as well as many others... As much as I want to smoke them, if I don't see myself getting more any time soon, I'll hang on to them. I don't know why, but for a cigar that (to me) is hard to come by - either no one puts them up for sale, they aren't usually included in passes, etc - I want to make an event out of smoking it, and there are very few events in my life worthy of a special cigar. Otherwise, I'd rather save them for when a buddy comes over so that he has something special to enjoy.

Also, sometimes when doing splits/group buys, I'll sell my share to a fellow BOTL who missed out and then go back to the B&M to pay more for a 5er (since I get 15% off on full boxes but not on singles) so that I could still get the cigars I wanted.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

szyzk said:


> As for my confession - I have cigars that I'll never smoke because I only have one of them. A Tat Black Tubo, a T110, a certain ISOM from 2002, a GoF, a Tat Anarchy, as well as many others... As much as I want to smoke them, if I don't see myself getting more any time soon, I'll hang on to them. I don't know why, but for a cigar that (to me) is hard to come by - either no one puts them up for sale, they aren't usually included in passes, etc - I want to make an event out of smoking it, and there are very few events in my life worthy of a special cigar. Otherwise, I'd rather save them for when a buddy comes over so that he has something special to enjoy.


Same problem... It comes down to a battle between my desire to collect something rare versus wanting to smoke something that could be really good...

My economical sense of collecting something rare wins most times.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

About a year ago, on a camping trip, friends bought me a toddler sized folding lawn chair, as a joke (I'm tall, but thin). Since I started smoking a few months ago, I put the chair out on the front patio on nice nights (which, in CO is almost every night) and smoke there. Partially to interact with the neighbors, partially to watch the people but almost always to smile and chat with the numerous girls walking their dogs up and down the block.

I enjoy a good quality beer with my smoke much more than a hard liquor.

And since it seems to be a common confession, I had my first AF last night and will be enjoying them on a regular basis.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I never use the three match method to light my cigars.:tease:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Wow, I'm in a very similar boat. I have two buddies that can smoke anything, I would never turn one of my Uncles away when/if they wanted a cigar, and there are certainly some people here on Puff who have access to the "special box"... But outside of those people, no. Stay away. Hands off. Not for you.
> 
> As for my confession - I have cigars that I'll never smoke because I only have one of them. A Tat Black Tubo, a T110, a certain ISOM from 2002, a GoF, a Tat Anarchy, as well as many others... As much as I want to smoke them, if I don't see myself getting more any time soon, I'll hang on to them. I don't know why, but for a cigar that (to me) is hard to come by - either no one puts them up for sale, they aren't usually included in passes, etc - I want to make an event out of smoking it, and there are very few events in my life worthy of a special cigar. Otherwise, I'd rather save them for when a buddy comes over so that he has something special to enjoy.
> 
> Also, sometimes when doing splits/group buys, I'll sell my share to a fellow BOTL who missed out and then go back to the B&M to pay more for a 5er (since I get 15% off on full boxes but not on singles) so that I could still get the cigars I wanted.





David_ESM said:


> Same problem... It comes down to a battle between my desire to collect something rare versus wanting to smoke something that could be really good...
> 
> My economical sense of collecting something rare wins most times.


David, Andrew, you have to celebrate each day of life, and the wonders that abound in everyday life. Sometimes, with all the negativity spewed out by mass media because it appleals to the dark side of human nature it's easy to miss those things:
Children
Family
A loving spouse
An act of kindness or bravery
The wonder of nature
The loyalty of a friend of another species (dog, cat, goldfish....)

Smoke those cigars, they do no one any good sitting. Even you never can get another, there will ALWAYS be something as rare to replace it that comes your way.

On the other hand, if you save a cigar for a specific special event that's different (for ex. spouse is pregnant and want to save it for the blessed event, or a reunion with someone close whom you haven't seen in some time), then do save those.

And lastly, Andrew, kudos to you on your selflessness in sharing on those group buys. Knowing your desire to "save" cigars it makes it that much more commendable! anda:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess to doubting that CCs were really better than NCs and telling others they were only popular because they were banned. 

I also confess to having to eat my words after smoking the few CCs I've enjoyed. Boy was wrong!!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I also really like a nice beer w/ a cigar.

While I like CC's, I've had NC's that are better. To me at least.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I also confess to having to eat my words after smoking the few CCs I've enjoyed. Boy was wrong!!!


The couple I have smoked were nice, but they have not been very complex. They have been incredibly smooth smoking, but I have definitely had other cigars that I enjoyed more due to the flavor profiles and complexity of the smoke.


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

I actually smoked a stick my neighbor said was an "Island" that his friend brought him back while in the Caribbean. I guess I was hoping too much. If that was a CC then I have a full head of hair. You should see this dome. (I also have never had the heart to tell him any different.)

I have actually bought and smoked a 5 pack out of a convenience store. Hey, I was on a trip and forgot mine.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I confess that when I originally started smoking regularly I had to do it on my lunch break at a local B&M, change my shirt, wash up and put cologne on before I got home because my wife was TOTALLY ANTI CIGARS. And I did all that for 4+ months without her knowing (now I smoke at night on the back patio after dinner - she still doesn't like me smoking cigars but i guess she gave up fighting me over it).

Boy does that feel better getting it off my chest!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I confess that I buy far more cigars than I can smoke.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Two Confessions:
First: Shawn, I didn't like my first Opus X that much either. I had no clue that it should be aged at all and had it when it was only 6 mo. old. I learned that with my 2nd one.

Second: I have been seriously concidering learn how to switch wrappers on cheaper cigars so that I can create CC/NC hybrids, specifically switch Opus with Montes, AVO LEs with Patagas, and Padron '26 with Cohiba.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The top tray in my humidor is for smokes that I share. Below that is off-limits. I restock from the coolidor as needed.

I use KL and beads.

I once smoked about a third of a churchill-sized cigar, and couldn't finish it because of the nicotine bomb I smoked the day before. I let the churchill go out, ashed it, and put it in a ziplock to smoke the next day. I put the ziplock in my humidor. I discovered that ziplocks are not 100% impervious to smoke smell, and my humidor smelled smoky. Luckily a little airing-out took care of it.

I just quit using a spreadsheet to inventory my cigars. I feel like I may have stepped on a turtle while finding the rocks to cross the stream.

I like AF Curlyheads.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I confess, that for enjoying cigars pretty regular for a year now, I still can't distinguish different flavoprs on the palette. If it aint coca I have no idea what it is. All I know is that I can taste the difference between cigars and know what I enjoy. :ask:

I think this may be due to me smoking a pack of menthol cigs a day.:dunno:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I once smoked about a third of a churchill-sized cigar, and couldn't finish it because of the nicotine bomb I smoked the day before. I let the churchill go out, ashed it, and put it in a ziplock to smoke the next day. I put the ziplock in my humidor. I discovered that ziplocks are not 100% impervious to smoke smell, and my humidor smelled smoky. Luckily a little airing-out took care of it.


I once had one cigar left in my humi and it was an FF Opus X Reserva D' Chateau. I really wanted to smoke something and since this was the only one left I lit it up only to discover I couldn't finish it for some reason or other. I too put it in a ziplock and back in the humi. Good thing I was out of fresh sticks cause it took a couple of months to get the smell out 

I also confess that I do not freeze....:bounce:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I currently suffer from T.A.D., previous to that I suffered from C.A.D, now..............my wife just "suffers" me. :laugh:


That's some good stuff right there.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I confess that I am sometimes a cigar snob.

I confess that I am preachy.

I confess that I am going to a cigar lounge for lunch!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Smoke those cigars, they do no one any good sitting. Even you never can get another, there will ALWAYS be something as rare to replace it that comes your way.


Oh, I understand you completely but when I look at them I think, "I can smoke it now, keep it for the next time there's a big occasion (to really put things over the top), or keep it here for the next time someone drops by". Maybe they'll want to smoke it, and it will turn their ordinary day into an extraordinary one. I could definitely do that for myself by smoking it, but I just don't feel that it's necessary... Not sure why.



dav0 said:


> And lastly, Andrew, kudos to you on your selflessness in sharing on those group buys. Knowing your desire to "save" cigars it makes it that much more commendable! anda:


Oh, that's nothing I need to be commended for, but thanks for the kind words! I just hate finishing up a box split knowing that another BOTL was really looking forward to them but couldn't get in. If I go back to the store to buy my own it really only amounts to $5 or $6 dollars extra out of my pocket so it's not like I'm sacrificing alot, and I hope my post didn't come across that way. There are certain cigars though that I'll always "get mine" from... If you see me splitting more Tat Faces, you best know that I'm getting at least one of them! :tongue1:


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I confess that I did not like my first Opus at all. It had terrible burn, harsh flavor and fought me every inch. This was ROTT but I had been searching high and low for a long time and I wanted to enjoy my victory.

I confess that my pallet is not as refined as I hope and some complex flavors go right over my head

I confess I have not smoked many CC. I am still really new to that world and have no idea what I like or which way is up.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

I confess that I've sampled several Padrons and Opus X and wasn't really all that impressed with either.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that I smoked 2 pre-embargo CCs and I didn't age them and didn't have a clue and I didn't enjoy them.

When I first started, I bought some cigars (including a black and mild) and just threw them in my desk drawer. I smoked them over a month dry as the desert.

I have cigars that I don't want to share.

I bought the Ave Maria Reconquisto because I thought the bands were amazing and I love the idea of having 3 coffins sitting snug in a box in my coolidor.

I'm kind of snobbish about the fact that I make my own beer and it's good and I love it with a good cigar.

I smoked a Tabak Especial and I loved it and I want more. In fact, I've loved every Drew Estate infused cigar that I've smoked including the Acid Hawg.

I confess that I used to buy singles of all of the AF Hemingway series because I love Hemingway as a writer... and now I love the Hemingway series, but can't pull the trigger because they seem to be so damned expensive.

I confess that I covet the AF Hemingway Short Story Maduro and that I'm jealous of all the guys that got them on the current thread.

I confess that my wife really doesn't know the extent of my stash, yet.

I confess that I spend too much time on Puff, CI, CMonster, Famous and Atlantic.

I confess that I always try to be an ash snob and I always lap it.

I confess that I'll smoke a cigar to nub even though I know I'm going to get a huge nicotine hit and could end up puking because I just can't waste a good smoke.

I confess that I enjoy sitting on my deck because it makes me feel like a king when I'm sitting there looking down on the people walking by while I smoke my stogie.

I confess that I covet Opus X cigars, but that I'm to cheap of a b*stard to buy them.

I confess that this was way more than I really wanted to tell you guys.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I have never tasted fruit or nuts in a cigar, much less nutmeg or tarragon.

I don't understand why people don't get that a thermometer is a reliable device while hygrometers are lying whores, that it is - calibrate, set, and forget.

I work with a beggar who I give some really awful smokes and once charged him $10.00 for a fiver of Verdaderos so he could give clients "some real high end" cigars. 

I like certain Gurkhas.


Oh yeah - ever time I see someone smoking a cigar in a movie I hit pause/slow-mo and try and figure out what it is.


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

I confess that I'm another one who didn't enjoy his first Opus X.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> I confess that I smoked 2 pre-embargo CCs and I didn't age them and didn't have a clue and I didn't enjoy them.


I've never had a pre-embargo CC - only a Clear Havana. It was great with 60 years or so of aging - maybe the made-in-Cuba pre-embargoes take longer ... ound:

j/k - I had to take a poke at you for not aging a 50+ year-old cigar! Yes, I had to - it's in a sticky somewhere - I'm sure you've read it ...


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I've been known to smoke cigars as an idiot repellent. It doubles my enjoyment, I like the cigar and it deters people I don't like from talking to me. This usually happens on business trips/conventions...


This works well at the casinos. The tables are always crowded, until I show:heh:

I smoke too fast. Drives my cigar buddies crazy:smoke2:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I've never had a pre-embargo CC - only a Clear Havana. It was great with 60 years or so of aging - maybe the made-in-Cuba pre-embargoes take longer ... ound:
> 
> j/k - I had to take a poke at you for not aging a 50+ year-old cigar! Yes, I had to - it's in a sticky somewhere - I'm sure you've read it ...


Yeah... this was pre-Puff.com. I think it was back in about '03. I confess that I knew absolutely nothing... I just knew that I wanted to smoke a Cuban cigar. Mama always said, "Stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I just made a stupid bet and lost all my gameroom cash.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> I just made a stupid bet and lost all my gameroom cash.


Don't you just love doing that...I've done it two or three times this week at least. ound:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

One more confession... I would gladly trade anything in my humidor for an Illusione Candela IF I had no more Candelas left to smoke.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> I just made a stupid bet and lost all my gameroom cash.


I have been broke for the last 2 months...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

szyzk said:


> One more confession... I would gladly trade anything in my humidor for an Illusione Candela IF I had no more Candelas left to smoke.


Someone gave me an Illusione Candela and Maduro to compare and I haven't smoked them yet.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I confess I'm addicted to c-bid and Puff.com. If I'm on the computer than I'm on Puff and keep hitting the "new post" button over and over........even if my wife is talking to me about something....

I was a bit intimidated when I first joined Puff.

Wanted to do the secret santa, but wussed out because I didn't think I had anything cool to gift.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

1. I was once offered a Padron for $8 as a n00b...I passed it up and later discovered it may have been a 46 anniversary or a 1926, I regret it to this day as I have yet to find one in the wild. :frusty:

2. I used to think Gurkhas were some crazy high end cigars, then I tried a few and realized theyre far from it.

3. Ive been contemplating getting an actual humidor (150-200ct) for weeks as my tup is getting full oh so slowly

4. I used a Bic once, and only once (thank God I learned that lesson fast) 

5. I give all cigars the benefit of a doubt, even terrible ones so I rarely toss them early and end up wasting my time.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I have been broke for the last 2 months...





crburchett said:


> Don't you just love doing that...I've done it two or three times this week at least. ound:


:spit:At least a few of you are with me.

I've also been cheating on Puff with another forum.:bounce:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

I confess that there are nights here in Iraq when I don't want to smoke. I don't care how much you guys push me...120 degrees is just too hot to smoke (it's usually still around 105 on the hot days here around 10 at night).

I also confess that I wait by the mailbox when I "fear" someone is going to or has bombed me. We all joke about it, but I know each and everyone of us hope that the DC posted is coming our way!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's a Puff confession...

I confess that I bought some sticks from a fellow Puff'er and one of them had a split wrapper, but I don't have the cohonays to tell them


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

I confess that when I bought an Acid Kuba Kuba at the B&M, I told them it was for my wife, but it was actually for me because I wanted to see what the fuss was about. I confess that I had to throw it out after getting 1/3 of the way through it.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread delivers...great read haha


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Swany said:


> Here's a Puff confession...
> 
> I confess that I bought some sticks from a fellow Puff'er and one of them had a split wrapper, but I don't have the cohonays to tell them


Duuuude, come on..... everyone knows it's spelled _cojones_. It's spanish bro! :tongue1:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

hawaiitrojan said:


> I confess that when I bought an Acid Kuba Kuba at the B&M, I told them it was for my wife, but it was actually for me because I wanted to see what the fuss was about. I confess that I had to throw it out after getting 1/3 of the way through it.


Here's a similar confession...I've been wanting to try a Moontrance. I know I'll probably hate it, but the flavor profile sounds good, haha.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess to taking some of my brothers smokes when I last visited him. He picked up quite a few from the CI fest. He had a bunch I had never tried and I knew he wouldn't miss them........he barely smokes, much less knows a good cigar from a bad one. :nono:


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

hawaiitrojan said:


> I confess that when I bought an Acid Kuba Kuba at the B&M, I told them it was for my wife, but it was actually for me ...


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess that I still enjoy Javas. And Eileen's Dream. Not often, but sometimes, they're yummy.

I confess I've never smoked an Opus X. I've got a few in my humidor from BotLs, but I haven't smoked any yet because they're young. I'm afraid to for a couple years based on some reviews. I don't want to be dissapointed!

I confess to thinking seriously about going ISOM only. I have a decent stock of NCs, that while small, will last me for a while, at least until the end of the year at the rate I smoke.

I confess to not being able to stop buying good NCs, despite my best efforts.

I confess that while I'd like to start aging CCs now so in a year or two I can start enjoying them, I also confess to not being able to age any of the CCs I've been given so far, and to smoking them pretty much right away. I confess to thinking "that was worth it!". 

I confess to being enormously frustrated that you have to age CCs. I want immediate gratification, dern it!!!

I confess to being snotty about cuts, despite being a noob. You just don't bite cigars, man!!!

I confess to being addicted to Puff.

I confess to being mildly dissapointed every day I _don't _get cigars in my mailbox.

I confess that I am still swayed by a cigar's label. If it sucks, I have a hard time enjoying the stick. Removing it immediately helps. Sometimes I have my wife pick a cigar at random and leave the label inside. I'm thinking of doing that 100% of the time.

I confess to buying 6 humidifiers on cbid to open and fill with KL, and being to lazy to getting around to doing it. They've been sitting on the shelf there for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I tell my wife that the cigars I get in the mail are for dav0, Veeral and ptpablo....it's ALWAYS a box split LOL!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I confess to being mildly dissapointed every day I _don't _get cigars in my mailbox.


Cigars in the mail! What could be better????


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Cigars in the mail! What could be better????


Cigars by personal courier?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Cigars by personal courier?


... naked courier


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Tritones said:
> 
> 
> > Cigars in the mail! What could be better????
> ...


Cigars by vintage ciggarette girls?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Cigars by vintage ciggarette girls?


Now we're talking...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

And this, my brothers... is how we hijack a thread...


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> And this, my brothers... is how we hijack a thread...


:rockon: mg: :jaw:


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

My girlfriend is allergic to Tobacco.. I feel for her, especially considering I started smoking cigars thanks to her dad.

My family doesn't know I smoke. They're the type that wouldn't be too happy if they knew.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Never smoked an opus, and dont really have a desire to get CC. Mostly due to cost on most part for the first one and the illegal thing on the second.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ill admit to feeling inadequat while looking at an outgoing bomb or trade or pif....then shoving an extra stick or two in the box and then forgetting the note :smash:

also to buying a 5er of something and bombing/trading/maw them all away without having one first


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

kapathy said:


> ill admit to feeling inadequat while looking at an outgoing bomb or trade or pif....then shoving an extra stick or two in the box and then forgetting the note :smash:
> 
> also to buying a 5er of something and bombing/trading/maw them all away without having one first


+1 and +2.

I don't know how many times I've sent something out and left the note sitting on my desk. Derp.

As for sending out cigars that I haven't tried... Yep. I'll see cigars at the B&M, say to myself "Self, I have 5 of those bad boys sitting in the cooler at home!", get home, see none of them, and say to myself "Self, I gave them all away". Double derp.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I've only had one Padron, a 1964. I liked it a lot but haven't visited the brand since.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I confess I'm addicted to Puff and look forward to reading the comments of the more regular members...

I also confess that Neal won the thread jack...


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Everything I do is wrong.

















Purposely, after reading Zino Davidoff's rules for smoking.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Everything I do is wrong.


you must be married


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> you must be married


I feel like the forum needs to institute some sort of up down voting system like reddit, or a +1 system like google+, solely so that I can upvote this post.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> I confess I'm addicted to Puff and look forward to reading the comments of the more regular members...
> 
> I also confess that Neal won the thread jack...


Hey, we found something I'm good at! Sweet.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

kapathy said:


> you must be married


Not anymore.

While some here have noted that cigar smoke is an idiot repellent, I discovered that equal parts cigar smoke and workaholism makes a dandy wife repellent. I couldn't be more happy!!!!!!!

Now I do everything wrong on purpose. Just to spite old Zino Davidoff and his smoking rules.


----------



## Cignoramus (Apr 4, 2011)

I confess to smoking a different Maduro seven nights in a row and insisting that every one of them was the best of all time, until it was pointed out to me that I had been drinking *many* Mudslides with Drambui shooters every night, which was the source of all that Chocolate/Vanilla/Cream/Honey wonderfulness.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I confess that I inhaled the first 15 or so cigars that I ever smoked because "_that's what you do with cigarettes so it has to be with cigars too" _Everyone of them hurt but I didn't want to be the only one not smoking a cigar and I was too intimidated to ask questions.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> I confess that I inhaled the first 15 or so cigars that I ever smoked because "_that's what you do with cigarettes so it has to be with cigars too" _Everyone of them hurt but I didn't want to be the only one not smoking a cigar and I was too intimidated to ask questions.


ow...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yowza!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess to smoking an entire fake Cuban bought from a street vendor in Puerta Vallarta, and pretending to really enjoy it in college. This was before I got in to cigars. It also sat on a shelf for like two months. 

I confess to having ruined the date I was on with my then girlfriend (now wife) by throwing up about 3 times within 10 minutes of finishing it.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Ouchie mama! If even a little bit of smoke sneaks its way into my throat its uncomfortable.. I dont even wanna imagine an entire puff!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I also confess that I have never smoked a CC and I strongly question if those who say they have, really have.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> I also confess that I have never smoked a CC and I strongly question if those who say they have, really have.


I confess that i only have 1, and dont know if i wanna smoke it now or save it for a very special occasion.

I also confess i dont know how long i can hold out.

I should also add, that anyone who says they have on this forum probably has.. Im not gonna say names but a certain someone bombs just about everybody with one


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I confess that i only have 1, and dont know if i wanna smoke it now or save it for a very special occasion.
> 
> I also confess i dont know how long i can hold out.


dude I was the same way when I started .I was like no i will smoke said stick on my Bday or some holiday coming. but then I realized that life is to short and every day is a great day to smoke a great stick.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I confess that i only have 1, and dont know if i wanna smoke it now or save it for a very special occasion.
> 
> I also confess i dont know how long i can hold out.
> 
> I should also add, that anyone who says they have on this forum probably has.. Im not gonna say names but a certain someone bombs just about everybody with one


Word.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I should also add, that anyone who says they have on this forum probably has.. Im not gonna say names but a certain someone bombs just about everybody with one


Sorry - I should clarify. I was saying that about the people here in NW AR.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I once walked the entire Forum shops at Caesar's Palace while smoking a cigar even though it is strictly a non-smoking area. I couldn't help it...the cigar was good and the walk was pleasant and I needed to find Casa Fuente.

I still blame it on the beer(s).


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I prefer cigars 5x50 or smaller, I hate large cigars! Anything over 54 is too much for me and distracts me from smoking.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Nov 25, 2010)

I confess:
I filled my first humi with el cheapos because I thought: These are good enough. They are still there. (the next three humis (4th seasoning) are much better)
I hide my purchases from my wife.
I have a nubbing neurosis. If I kinda liked the cigar I will continue to smoke it past the point of reasonableness...everytime.
I often smoke expensive cigars with cheap beer.
The first, and only, Cuban (Cohiba) I ever smoked was totally wasted on me as my palate was about as refined as a jackhammer and I knew nothing about cigars...and i inhaled it like a cig. (I am deeply ashamed now)


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I must confess that I had my first Ashton vsg last thursday evening. 

It was so humid out the smoke from it just lingered around. It got so bad I had to let the cigar go out after the first third with intentions of finishing it on friday night. 

Well my wife and I left town for the long weekend and I forgot all about it still sitting on my ashtray outside. Needless to say I ruined a good thing.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess to hating relights. Never been able to do it successfully. Even with a purge, and a fresh cut. I'd rather just grab a new stick.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

horseshoe said:


> I do find that it makes the draw slightly harder for me, but it seems to keep the smoke cooler. Until it falls on my lap. EVERYTIME.


worse even I let the ash fall on my laptop keyboard accidentally, everytime. Ive only had 1 Fuente an Opus. Never had a Padron Anny. Have had only 2 Ashtons a VSG and aged maduro. DPG blends take up lots of space in my humi.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think JFK is the coolest cigar smoker
I don't smoke my HTFs or big $$$ cigars because I'm afraid they aren't ready
The last 3rd of a cigar is the best IMHO
I'm very jealous of some of the stashes I see here
A female smoking a cigar isn't attractive to me
I don't like beer and cigars, only root beer
I think it's BS that I can't smoke at ball games


----------



## ocolon53 (Jun 19, 2010)

I confess to once lighting a cigar by the head instead of the foot. It was at night and alcohol was involved :tsk:... but I smoked it anyway as it was the only stick I was carrying.

I also have never smoked an AFuente cigar. Have my first Opus in the humidor waiting for a special occasion.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I confess that I tried to cheat on Starbuck's One Year Anny and 2000th Post Contest, and that I'm only posting this so I can get some more gameroom cash.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess I also don't care much for beer with my cigars. Coke, Dr Pepper, or Root Beer for me.

I confess to still not knowing what gameroom cash is for. I see it going up, but I don't know what to do with it. 

I confess to chopping off the nipple of my first (and so far, only) WOAM before lighting it. 


What? I know now!


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Zogg said:


> 90% of the time i tap ash off as soon as it gets to a 1/2 inch. I just don't like it on there.
> 
> I don't like big cigars, i prefer one that only lasts about an hour.
> 
> ...


Yup. That's me right there. 
Plus, ill pick up my pipe before I grab a cigar :dizzy:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I confess to still not knowing what gameroom cash is for. I see it going up, but I don't know what to do with it.












Up near the top of the page, to the right, is a Gameroom tab, which you can sorta barely see circled in the screenshot above. You can go there and lose your cash.

I'd have posted a bigger screen shot, except for this:



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I confess to chopping off the nipple of my first (and so far, only) WOAM before lighting it.


You, sir, are a Philistine! :biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tritones said:


> You, sir, are a Philistine! :biggrin:


Hey, I said I know now!!!

Forgive me!ray:


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Up near the top of the page, to the right, is a Gameroom tab, which you can sorta barely see circled in the screenshot above. You can go there and lose your cash.


I confess to laughing when I saw how old your computer is


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

angolom said:


> I confess to laughing when I saw how old your computer is


I confess to not having any idea how you can tell how old his computer is...:dizzy:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

angolom said:


> I confess to laughing when I saw how old your computer is


I confess to tearing my hair out sometimes when I'm trying to accomplish stuff on _the company's_ old computer ...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tritones said:


> I confess to tearing my hair out sometimes when I'm trying to accomplish stuff on _the company's_ old computer ...


company computer + Puff.com = you can't be trying to accomplish much on the company's old computer


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Forgive me!ray:


Well, OK ...


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I confess to not having any idea how you can tell how old his computer is...:dizzy:


By the taskbar on the bottom, indicative of windows 95/97, most likely.. maybe 2000. that's OLD though.



> I confess to tearing my hair out sometimes when I'm trying to accomplish stuff on _the company's_ old computer ...


I feel for you. I work for an engineering company so... top notch equipment. And great internet, seeing as we're a telecommunications company :mrgreen:.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> company computer + Puff.com = you can't be trying to accomplish much on the company's old computer


Normal workload + Puff.com + company computer = quite a bit.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

angolom said:


> By the taskbar on the bottom, indicative of windows 95/97, most likely.. maybe 2000. that's OLD though.
> 
> I feel for you. I work for an engineering company so... top notch equipment. And great internet, seeing as we're a telecommunications company :mrgreen:.


Actually on an XP network. Computer is really only a few years old, but was undergunned from birth. The taskbar is in IE7.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> I confess that I tried to cheat on Starbuck's One Year Anny and 2000th Post Contest,


That was a good one! I saw it


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Actually on an XP network. Computer is really only a few years old, but was undergunned from birth. The taskbar is in IE7.


Trickeration there. I just glanced at the bottom, thought the taskbar was the actual computer taskbar.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess I once turned down an offer of 5 Liga Privada piggies, which were offered at $50 for a fiver. At the time, I was unaware of their rarity (and apparent deliciousness, since I've not been able to get one since) _and _ ignorant of the offering Puffer's generosity.

Thank you, you know who you are, and I'm sorry for being an asshat!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I confess to not caring less how old or new someones computer is. :dizzy:


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I confess to not caring less how old or new someones computer is. :dizzy:


Touche.

I confess to consider a breakup with my girlfriend on a semi-regular basis because she is allergic to tobacco smoke, and for no other reason.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Aninjaforallseasons said:
> 
> 
> > I confess to chopping off the nipple of my first (and so far, only) WOAM before lighting it.
> ...


Ha ha... I confess that WOAM is my number one favorite cigar of all time, and I don't even bother cutting the foot - I just apply flame to the whole bottom end of the perfecto, not the dainty little exposed foot that you're supposed to light!
:tease:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that I love to light perfectos with a single match.

Just 'cause I can.


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

I confess that I don't have the first clue how to retrohale, and I read all the posts about how its supposed to be done but it just seems too complicated for me.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I will occasionally smoke and enjoy a Gurkha. :shock:

:mrgreen:


I nearly pulled my groin once while trying to figure out how to retrohale...and no, it wasn't on purpose.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I confess that I am highly addicted to twang...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess I have enjoyed Tinderbox's Wilshires in the past. Made from pipe tobacco, very aromatic. Haven't enjoyed the past two or three though. I think my pallate is actually developing!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I once walked the entire Forum shops at Caesar's Palace while smoking a cigar even though it is strictly a non-smoking area. I couldn't help it...the cigar was good and the walk was pleasant and I needed to find Casa Fuente.
> 
> I still blame it on the beer(s).


Wait, wait, wait there is some place in vegas you cant smoke? I guess i have only been there once, i thought the forum had benches next to the trash which have ashtrays by them, well it was 5 years ago.

Confession, i use my dogrockets to smoke when i clean my dogs 
sh***y kenel out, how fitting dogrockets canceling out dogrockets.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

hawaiitrojan said:


> I confess that I don't have the first clue how to retrohale, and I read all the posts about how its supposed to be done but it just seems too complicated for me.


 Well hell. Lets try and solve this.

The easiest method that was explained to me was to blow out about 90% of the smoke you have. Then literally swallow as if you were eating the remaining smoke, then blow out your nose.

Works for me...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> Wait, wait, wait there is some place in vegas you cant smoke? I guess i have only been there once, i thought the forum had benches next to the trash which have ashtrays by them, well it was 5 years ago.
> 
> Confession, i use my dogrockets to smoke when i clean my dogs
> sh***y kenel out, how fitting dogrockets canceling out dogrockets.


Vegas has been hit by the anti's as well.

You can smoke most anywhere you want in Vegas but not everywhere anymore...thankfully you can still smoke like mad in all the casino areas except for most if not all of the poker rooms.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I confess to not caring less how old or new someones computer is. :dizzy:


I confess to not being sure whether or not you care ...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i confess to sending 3 bombs today...

9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 59
9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 42
9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 35


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I confess to being a little frightened by that man ^^^


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i confess to sending 3 bombs today...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 59
> 9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 42
> 9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 35





David_ESM said:


> I confess to being a little frightened by that man ^^^


I confess to being terrified by that man!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I confess:

- not smoking nearly enough cigars as I'd like, sometimes it's only one per 2 week.. Geez;

- not nubbing my cigars a lot, usually throw them out at last third;

- not revealing my cigar hobby to my friends and family cause I fear what they would say; not 'it's bad for your health' but more of 'you do it just to look elitist and chic' kind of comments. Only my girlfriend knows.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

I also confess almost tipping over to the dark side (pipes); always eyeing some nice Peterson and wondering when I'll take the leap!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

I confess to opening my humis just to sniff them...:hat:


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

I confess to have been sitting on cbid (the devil's site, I assume) the past hour (while enjoying a morning smoke) just to analyze the free fall patterns on a few less active items to get the best prices......and then continuing to buy 3 of the 4 items I was watching.


----------



## 24571 (Jun 27, 2011)

I confess to using cigar smoking as a way to get away from my wife for a bit.

I also confess to pairing a few cigars with Bud Light.

On a related note, I confess to never having paired a cigar with liquor.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

crburchett said:


> I confess to opening my humis just to sniff them...:hat:


Amen! I wish there was a candle that smelled like that!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

russ812 said:


> Here's a similar confession...I've been wanting to try a Moontrance. I know I'll probably hate it, but the flavor profile sounds good, haha.


I have moontrance pipe tobacco that tastes like "the cigar should have" in my mind


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Amen! I wish there was a candle that smelled like that!


I think the majority of the members here would agree with you...


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

RageSto said:


> I confess to using cigar smoking as a way to get away from my wife for a bit.
> 
> I also confess to pairing a few cigars with Bud Light.
> 
> On a related note, I confess to never having paired a cigar with liquor.


I confess to all of that also, you are not that strange, but have you ever smoked a cigar with P.B.R. or Keystone light? I have


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

crburchett said:


> I confess to opening my humis just to sniff them...:hat:


Me, too - but only the coolidor.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i confess to sending 3 bombs today...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 59
> 9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 42
> 9405 5036 9930 0182 6227 35


You know even the Unibomber took some time off. haha. :wink:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Zogg said:


> I have moontrance pipe tobacco that tastes like "the cigar should have" in my mind


Hmm...maybe I should try that instead...



crburchett said:


> I confess to opening my humis just to sniff them...:hat:


I totally do that too! :eyebrows:


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

carpenter said:


> I confess to all of that also, you are not that strange, but have you ever smoked a cigar with P.B.R. or Keystone light? I have


I actually have smoked a few with Keystone light and Lonestar.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

I confess I've never smoked a Padron of any kind...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

r.j. zaps said:


> I confess I've never smoked a Padron of any kind...


Neither have I! :thumb:

Oh wait... No... That is a :bawling:situation isn't it?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not an Angel though I try and abide Puff rules at times I want to reach into the monitor grab a poster and slap them into thinking before they post. Yes I said that


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I confess to planning tonights smoke while still smoking last night.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I confess that I have been on puff most of today because my fiancee took the day off from work and has been watching really god awful reality shows and chick flicks in the living room driving me out if I stay in there for longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

smelvis said:


> ... at times I want to reach into the monitor grab a poster and slap them into thinking before they post. ...


If there's a chance I might regret hitting the "submit" button, I go do something else, and come back later and re-read my post and then decide if I still want to post it.

I confess that doesn't prevent me from putting my foot in my mouth, but it does reduce the frequency some...
:tape:


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I confess to never being a fan of the punch cut. I confess to never have tried a WOAM. Lastly I confess that in high school I smoked a bunch of Philly Titans and backwoods


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that I just now figured out what bumps and RG and reputation is all about and I feel like a complete idiot. I am SOOOOOO sorry to all my brothers here that I haven't given bumps to and that I wasn't paying close enough attention to my user control panels in terms of people who were commenting. Sheesh. Forgive me, please!


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> I confess that I just now figured out what bumps and RG and reputation is all about and I feel like a complete idiot. I am SOOOOOO sorry to all my brothers here that I haven't given bumps to and that I wasn't paying close enough attention to my user control panels in terms of people who were commenting. Sheesh. Forgive me, please!


Hi Neal, I'm still not sure what you mean.....been a member for awhile now, but still new to the site.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

RedDragon888 said:


> Hi Neal, I'm still not sure what you mean.....been a member for awhile now, but still new to the site.


Well, in the user controls area, you can see your stats and stuff. I just noticed that lower on the page were a bunch of references to posts I had made with member comments beside them. These are directly related to the Ring Gauge associated with our avatar/info.

However, I'm still trying to figure out how to do this, so if anyone can point me to a thread or do a brief explanation, I will begin bumping people with abandon!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that on my first video review, I pronounced Sam Leccia's name Leh-Ki-Ah and when I found out it was more like Leh-see-ya, I was so embarrassed that I never posted the video because I was afraid Sam would see it (He's on my FB friends list and I always post my review URL on FB when I do one.)


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> Well, in the user controls area, you can see your stats and stuff. I just noticed that lower on the page were a bunch of references to posts I had made with member comments beside them. These are directly related to the Ring Gauge associated with our avatar/info.
> 
> However, I'm still trying to figure out how to do this, so if anyone can point me to a thread or do a brief explanation, I will begin bumping people with abandon!


DITTO..... Thanks Neal!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

click on the box with the check mark and X to give rg...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i confess to pushing 3 people down the slope so i didnt have to always smoke alone. Their significant others no longer like me.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

kapathy said:


> i confess to pushing 3 people down the slope so i didnt have to always smoke alone. *Their significant others no longer like me.*


That's funny! :dunno:


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

shuckins said:


> click on the box with the check mark and X to give rg...


Thanks Ron!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> ... naked courier


naked _*female *_courier


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

crburchett said:


> I confess to opening my humis just to sniff them...:hat:


don't you love that smell?...I have a couple of humis devoted solely to cc's and sometimes I'll just open the lid and take a whiff...sometimes I feel like Homer Simpson and think "mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..barnyard"


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> click on the box with the check mark and X to give rg...


Thanks Ron!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

okay, since we're bearing souls, here's a couple of things I admit:

I'm sitting here talking to you knuckleheads instead of doing something work-related because this is more fun.
I smoke more cigarettes than cigars.
I still use my teeth to cut the tip off a cigar sometimes.
I really don't care much for pipe smoking.These day I use my pipes for nubbing cigars(Zino Davidoff was totally full of shit about not nubbing)
I had a girlfriend once who would wave cigar smoke away from her face and sometimes I would smoke a cigar in front of her just to watch her do it because I thought it was funny(we're no longer together,but it still makes me laugh when I think about it)
Even though I've been a regular smoker for going on 30 years,I gave up cigars completely a few years ago when my father was diagnosed with lung cancer(which was a battle he won because he's a tough old bastard),but cigars are a part of who I am and have been maniacally building up my stash for the last couple of years.
Although I own quite a few of each of these,I've never personally smoked:
an Illusione
a Liga Privada
an Opus X
an Anejo
a Viaje
I plan to,but I believe in the virtues of resting and aging and have the patience to wait until they're ready.
I've only smoked 3 cc's and the only one I found enjoyable was the Magnum 46;the other 2 were probably overhumidified,so I haven't dismissed them quite yet.
I think Camachos are overrated.
Padillas do absolutely nothing for me.
I really and truly do despise Graycliffes with all my heart.
I let an ash fall off naturally just to see how long it will get.
I hate paying B&M prices in this state,so I order online or buy cigars from the brothers in the WTS forum.
My heart doctor made me give up hard liquor when he said it would conflict with my meds,so I've never matched a cigar with rum or brandy or scotch(even though I really,really want to)
Sometimes,I feel jealous of all the new smokers who have this online community to help them get started with cigar smoking. I would've given my left nut to have something like Puff when I first got started(so,don't take this awesome place for granted)
As much as I love bombing,I still get pissed when someone thinks I can be goaded into bombing them. I really don't feel the need to bomb every Tom,Nick and Larry here on Puff. When I bomb,it's for my own selfish reasons and not because I enjoy giving away my cigars or because I'm a nice guy.
I still don't want to do my work-related project.
I don't do nearly enough friend requests.
Sometimes,I talk way too much.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay, since we're bearing souls, here's a couple of things I admit:


I want to give you RG for you post but it says I can't. :yell:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I want to give you RG for you post but it says I can't. :yell:


done


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

jees....you guys give RG like it's freakin' government cheese.enough,already


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

kapathy said:


> done


Thank you Kevin!



ouirknotamuzd said:


> jees....you guys give RG like it's freakin' government cheese.enough,already


Well, for starters, don't preach to me about RG! Just take a look at my number and tell me why I have so much... The actions some of the folks take on this board apparently don't always need to make sense!

And anyway, I enjoyed your post. So, 'nuff said! 

And thanks again, Kevin!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I admit these are long time coming retaliation bombs:

9405 5036 9930 0181 8265 42
9405 5036 9930 0181 8265 66


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Swany said:


> I admit these are long time coming retaliation bombs:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0181 8265 42
> 9405 5036 9930 0181 8265 66


I confess that I love how we can't carry on a conversation without fellow BOTLs bombing people.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

I confess to being a bit of a burn freak, I hate when cigars don't burn straight and I am usually there with a lighter to fix it. 
I also confess to getting annoyed when I see others cut off a huge end of their cigars. 
And I also admit to rarely drinking anything else besides water with my cigars since I find it hard to taste the cigar when I have a flavored beverage.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I confess that I am allergic to alcohol and I hate coffee so I have no choice but to drink water or rootbeer with my cigars.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Well, in the user controls area, you can see your stats and stuff. I just noticed that lower on the page were a bunch of references to posts I had made with member comments beside them. These are directly related to the Ring Gauge associated with our avatar/info.
> 
> However, I'm still trying to figure out how to do this, so if anyone can point me to a thread or do a brief explanation, I will begin bumping people with abandon!


To give RG you have to click the little triangle on the bottom of the sidebar on a post (Meaning the place where it shows the posters information). Its right next to the colored circle that shows online status and if you hold your mouse over it, it says "Add to this persons reputation."

Edit: I confess to not reading the whole thread after seeing this and reposting something that has already been mentioned.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Edit: I confess to not reading the whole thread after seeing this and reposting something that has already been mentioned.


Forgiven. I just gave you RG bc quite frankly I just learned what it was and I appreciate you really making sure that everyone knew what it was. :biggrin:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Shibby said:


> To give RG you have to click the little triangle on the bottom of the sidebar on a post (Meaning the place where it shows the posters information). Its right next to the colored circle that shows online status and if you hold your mouse over it, it says "Add to this persons reputation."
> 
> Edit: I confess to not reading the whole thread after seeing this and reposting something that has already been mentioned.


It's okay Shibby, we still love ya'.


----------



## eric.ford (Jun 8, 2011)

I confess that I rarely finish a cigar. Usually about 1/3 is left

I confess that I never tried any cigars from Drew Estates


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

I paid $45 for a single Gurkha Grand Reserve robusto once.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ouch!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I confess htat as much as I would LOVE to try the new DEVIL SITE, I cant cause I'm broke right now. Hopefully it'll still be up in a month or 2. LOL


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Zogg said:


> I have moontrance pipe tobacco that tastes like "the cigar should have" in my mind


I confess that Zogg should have included this moontrace baccy in our trade. :tg


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Swany said:


> I confess htat as much as I would LOVE to try the new DEVIL SITE, I cant cause I'm broke right now. Hopefully it'll still be up in a month or 2. LOL


The devil site?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bwhite220 said:


> The devil site?


ray:

You poor man. What I'm about to tell you will ruin your life. Primarily the wallet part of your life.

There is a website. It's address is http://www.cigarbid.com. Do not go there unless you want your financial health ruined and your bills to pile up. It has ruined greater men than I. I ahve warned you. What you do from here on out is not my responsibility.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Swany said:


> I confess htat as much as I would LOVE to try the new DEVIL SITE, ...


Wait... the NEW devil site?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait... the NEW devil site?


Some of the fine BOTLs here at Puff have dubbed me, due to my box splits/group buys, as the new devil site.

They're all crazy. I like it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, yes. Yeah, you're a dangerous fella to know.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh, yes. Yeah, you're a devilish fella to know.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Touche!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ray:
> 
> You poor man. What I'm about to tell you will ruin your life. Primarily the wallet part of your life.
> 
> There is a website. It's address is cigarbid.com. Do not go there unless you want your financial health ruined and your bills to pile up. It has ruined greater men than I. I ahve warned you. What you do from here on out is not my responsibility.


HOLY MOTHER OF PURE AWESOME!!!! I just bought 96 boxes of cigars and 32 humidors!!!! :tape:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lol.



unless you serious... then... :shock:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I guess I should confess that my new best friend, Derek introduced me to the "devil site" and I will be divorced soon. Can I stay at your house, D?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Some of the fine BOTLs here at Puff have dubbed me, due to my box splits/group buys, as the new devil site.
> 
> They're all crazy. I like it.


I confess that szyzk's chupacabra was scarier than his devil suit.

I confess that I kind of go into jones mode around 11am est wanting to know what is all on the monster.

I confess that I teased Ron about putting President Clinton's stick in his mouth when I bombed him.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bwhite220 said:


> I guess I should confess that my new best friend, Derek introduced me to the "devil site" and I will be divorced soon. Can I stay at your house, D?


lol. As long as you bring your new stash!


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

I was sharing a cigar with a woman, weaning her from those machine made nicotine sticks (it worked but we're not together).

She took a drag while my head was turned and replaced the robusto in the cigar ashtray facing her.

As they are universal in taper, I didn't notice I was holding it backwards until my tongue hit the lit end...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ best confession yet!


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

Zeke said:


> I was sharing a cigar with a woman, weaning her from those machine made nicotine sticks (it worked but we're not together).
> 
> She took a drag while my head was turned and replaced the robusto in the cigar ashtray facing her.
> 
> As they are universal in taper, I didn't notice I was holding it backwards until my tongue hit the lit end...


I can see why you didn't stay with her!


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

angolom said:


> I can see why you didn't stay with her!


Well, she had other "advantages." :evil:


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

Zeke said:


> Well, she had other "advantages." :evil:


Loud and clear, my man. My girlfriend is allergic to tobacco, as I confessed earlier, and there's a reason I put up with that as well :evil:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Zeke said:


> I was sharing a cigar with a woman, weaning her from those machine made nicotine sticks (it worked but we're not together).
> 
> She took a drag while my head was turned and replaced the robusto in the cigar ashtray facing her.
> 
> As they are universal in taper, I didn't notice I was holding it backwards until my tongue hit the lit end...


YAHTZEE!!!!!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol. As long as you bring your new stash!


That's all I own now. Hahaha


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> I confess that szyzk's chupacabra was scarier than his devil suit.


I agree, and the Chupacabra was all thanks to Mike (Tritones). I confess that he deserves the credit for that.

Unfortunately, the "New Devil Site" moniker from Shawn (Oldmso54) was too good not to run with. I confess that he and Chris (Max_Power) have been goading me on about the box splits, so the devil felt more appropriate.

I also confess that when I get to my downstairs PC, I'm photoshopping a stogie into my avatar's mouth.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Another confession; I smoke less cigars in a month than my average posts per day on Puff.


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

I confess that I hate cats but love kitty litter!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

BMack said:


> Another confession; I smoke less cigars in a month than my average posts per day on Puff.


Right there with you on that one. But I think that was more obvious for me.

That leads me to another confession. I am a post whore.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I agree, and the Chupacabra was all thanks to Mike (Tritones). I confess that he deserves the credit for that.
> 
> Unfortunately, the "New Devil Site" moniker from Shawn (Oldmso54) was too good not to run with. I confess that he and Chris (Max_Power) have been goading me on about the box splits, so the devil felt more appropriate.
> 
> I also confess that when I get to my downstairs PC, I'm photoshopping a stogie into my avatar's mouth.


And after that he'll be working on more HTF's, box splits, full boxes .... anything to suck us in deeper and take all our money - LOL!! (maybe "sampler packs" are in his future??)


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> And after that he'll be working on more HTF's, box splits, full boxes .... anything to suck us in deeper and take all our money - LOL!! (maybe "sampler packs" are in his future??)


I know this is off-topic and I don't mean to derail this thread but nah, no samplers. I'm going to stick with reserving full boxes when the B&M lets me know they're coming in and passing more 5ers on to you guys. If I start mixing and matching I'm going to feel more like a retailer than just a fellow BOTL.

To get this back on track, though, I do confess to really, really enjoying setting up these splits. I can't bomb everyone, as much as I wish I could, but I do like being able to help you guys either track down cigars you can't otherwise find or beat the prices you get at your local stores!

I also confess that I love the camaraderie we have here at Puff. This is a wonderful site and as much as the members contribute to the community, I think that having a place to go contributes equally.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I confess that if any of you starts to sing "Kumbaya",I will do unspeakable things to your mailbox.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I confess that if any of you starts to sing "Kumbaya",I will do unspeakable things to your mailbox.


:grouphug: "Kumbaya, my lord, kumbaya...." :grouphug:

I confess that who dislikes other people goading you into bombing them, it sure seems like you enjoy goading other people into goading you into bombing them! 

EDIT: Wait. You didn't say "bomb"... you said "do unspeakablethings"... crap. :shocked: I'm gonna go put a protective coating on my mailbox...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

szyzk said:


> I confess to sticking with reserving full boxes when the B&M lets me know they're coming in and passing more 5ers on to you guys. If I start mixing and matching I'm going to feel more like a retailer than just a fellow BOTL.


Fixed. See, the beauty of this thread is that all you need to do is start with "I confess", and you can say anything!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I will do unspeakable things to your mailbox.


Felony! :evil:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Felony! :evil:


^ QFT.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :grouphug: "Kumbaya, my lord, kumbaya...." :grouphug:
> 
> I confess that who dislikes other people goading you into bombing them, it sure seems like you enjoy goading other people into goading you into bombing them!
> 
> EDIT: Wait. You didn't say "bomb"... you said "do unspeakablethings"... crap. :shocked: I'm gonna go put a protective coating on my mailbox...


I think his meaning was clear... and I made a note of the same thing that you did... LOL. However, I'll refrain from goading... I kinda' hate that song anyway. Not because it's a bad song, but because it just gets sung too damn much.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

I confess that I find a woman smoking a cigar -- not trying to look cool but actually, absent-mindedly, _smoking_ it -- is sexy to me.

It's not phallic per se, its just one of those things (could be movies, music, coffee, good beer) wherein it's just nice to see that there ARE women who enjoy some of the things that I do...


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I confess that if any of you starts to sing "Kumbaya",I will do unspeakable things to your mailbox.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I sometimes get curious why people do certain things and search posts, I way more often than I thought see many with almost all WTS threads. Tell's me why they are really here and I wish I hadn't.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I confess that if any of you starts to sing "Kumbaya",I will do unspeakable things to your mailbox.












:rofl:


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

I confess that I am currently stuck on Quorum cigars. Cheap, yes, but tasty as all hell to me. Not to mention MUCH cheaper than Fuente sticks with the prices around here....


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I don’t like cigars… vast majority of the ones I’ve encountered have been horrible. 25 plus years and I’ve never experienced a cigar that I would purchase again. I’ll have one from time to time with friends but I much prefer my pipe.


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

Fatboy501 said:


> I confess that I am currently stuck on Quorum cigars. Cheap, yes, but tasty as all hell to me. Not to mention MUCH cheaper than Fuente sticks with the prices around here....


I tried one of those a couple of days ago and I enjoyed the hell out of it! It was one of the best smokes I've ever had. I bought one with a few other singles from my B&M as a sampler. I couldn't believe how good it was for the price. I'm going back for more.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I confess that i have yet to ever smoke a padron or fuente. I plan to change that soon though


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I start every day with a cigar, coffee and puff!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

probably belongs more on my mountainbike forum but i enjoy nothin more than a good maddy and a beer after a good long day of riding singletrack!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I coNfess to not knowing what "singletrack" is...


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

I confess that I have a hard time smoking a cigar if I don't have at least 2 more of them sitting in the humidor.
I confess that I've bombed or passed out more OpusX cigars than I've smoked.
I confess that the last 3rd of a cigar is usually my favorite part.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that I nubbed an LEC maduro because I was laughing so much about the Ron is Chuck Norris thread.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I coNfess to not knowing what "singletrack" is...


Its a type of biking on a path thats wide enough for 1 person to ride on (without some serious squeezing), they are usually the more interesting rides because they are less developed, and have more roots/bumps/fun stuff on them because of this.

Hope that helps :smoke2:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I confess that my favorite part of being bombed is writing up the bomb report in the bomb forum. While i do enjoy smoking the sticks, it makes me a lot happier to show just how amazing a BOTL on the forum has been to me! To the 5 people who have bombed me thus far, THANK YOU, and watch your back when i get more to send out..:cowboyic9:


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't care for for Padrons

I take puffs too often as a bad habit from cigarettes.

I own a lot of opus X I've never smoked because I remember I time I could'nt afford them when I was younger.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate the smell of my clothing after I smoke.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Zeke said:


> I confess that I find a woman smoking a cigar -- not trying to look cool but actually, absent-mindedly, _smoking_ it -- is sexy to me.
> 
> It's not phallic per se, its just one of those things (could be movies, music, coffee, good beer) wherein it's just nice to see that there ARE women who enjoy some of the things that I do...


Yeah I agree. It's kinda in the same way i think it's attractive when my girlfriend plays video games or watches hockey with me


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I confess:

-The head of my cigar sometimes get a little "moist" when I smoke em.

-I had a habit of rolling a cigar between my thumb and index and middle finger, so much that between draws I would cause the wrapper to crack, the more I drink the worse damage I would do.

-I can't wait till my kids go back to school so I'll have more time to smoke.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> -I can't wait till my kids go back to school so I'll have more time to smoke.


I confess I can't wait for everyones kids to go back to school so I don't have to deal with them as often :wink:


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

I confess to HATING going to a local cigar bar with my friends because all they do is try to blow smoke rings, and inhale the cigar smoke through their nose as it exits their mouth like its weed.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I confess I can't wait for everyones kids to go back to school so I don't have to deal with them as often :wink:


I confess that you're getting RG for that. :kiss:

Edit: as soon as the system lets me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Got him for ya.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

You Northwesterners sure do stick together.

Thanks, Derek!


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> You Northwesterners sure do stick together.
> 
> Thanks, Derek!


Thats cus everyone knows that the people who live in the northwest are the best... EVERYONE KNOWS


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I confess, sometimes i use a cigar as an excuse to escape out of ear shot from my GF and enjoy some peace and quite!


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

I confess that, even when I'm not in the smoking mood, or don't have the time, I've taken out one of my cigars, looked at it, admired it, loved myself for having it, smelled it, and put it back, looking forward to the (hopefully) near future when I smoke it.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i confess to bombing 4 more newbies...

9405 5036 9930 0184 7083 33
9405 5036 9930 0184 7083 40
9405 5036 9930 0184 7083 57
9405 5036 9930 0184 7083 64

i also confess to not being sorry i did it...lol


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Confession is good for the soul. Ron feels so good every time he confesses to a bombing raid, he goes out and does another one just so he can confess it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ron's confessions have more numbers than letters...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that I'm smoking a Macanudo Maduro and I'm nubbing it because it pisses me off that this thing sucks and I keep thinking that if I keep smoking, it'll get better.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I confess that I have never purchased from Thompson's, but they keep sending me catalogs.
I also confess to using them as bathroom reading material.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Ron's confessions have more numbers than letters...


yes, they're like the matrix...


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I confess that I'm smoking a Macanudo Maduro and I'm nubbing it because it pisses me off that this thing sucks and I keep thinking that if I keep smoking, it'll get better.


I confess that I've done the same on cigars that I've expected to be good.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> I confess that I'm smoking a Macanudo Maduro and I'm nubbing it because it pisses me off that this thing sucks and I keep thinking that if I keep smoking, it'll get better.


I confess that for a lot less money the HDM Maduro is what the Macanudo wishes it could be.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I confess that for a lot less money the HDM Maduro is what the Macanudo wishes it could be.


I confess that I'm going to smoke a Partagas Black just to get the Macanudo aftertaste out of my mouth.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Every time Ron confesses an angel gets blown up. :angel:


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> I confess that I have never purchased from Thompson's, but they keep sending me catalogs.
> I also confess to using them as bathroom reading material.


Me to, where the heck did they get my addy? oh and i have never smoked a fuente either.


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

I confess that I purchase mores cigars based on their banding than their reviews. In my defense, I'm a designer and greatly appreciate the company's effort of creating and paying for higher quality bands.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Murph2che said:


> I confess that I purchase mores cigars based on their banding than their reviews. In my defense, I'm a designer and greatly appreciate the company's effort of creating and paying for higher quality bands.


Bands do serve a good marketing purpose, I too am intrigued when I see a new cigar with a nice looking band.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

carpenter said:


> Bands do serve a good marketing purpose, I too am intrigued when I see a new cigar with a nice looking band.


it also makes me not want to smoke a padron because the labels look cheap imo.

I confess that I buy waaaaaaaayyyy too many cigars, and that I have to hide said purchases from my parents, friends, and girlfriend.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I confess that I have exactly the right number of cigars.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I confess that my previous confession might not have been entirely accurate.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Partially Deaf said:


> I confess that I buy waaaaaaaayyyy too many cigars, and that I have to hide said purchases from my parents, friends, and girlfriend.


You won't ever have to hide them from us :wink:


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

actualy there is somthing cigar related i feel guilty about. I have sold cat litter on ebay as "cigar humidification crystals" the sad part is some people bought it. i think im gonna take that down now. hwell:


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

I confess that Ive never had any Padrons.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

fanman1 said:


> actualy there is somthing cigar related i feel guilty about. I have sold cat litter on ebay as "cigar humidification crystals" the sad part is some people bought it. i think im gonna take that down now. hwell:


:spank:

I confess I actually just searched ebay to see the post.... Couldn't find anything :hmm:


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

I love Kuba Kuba's..


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I confess I friggin love Puff.com and its members...this has been a killer experience thus far!!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> I confess I friggin love Puff.com and its members...this has been a killer experience thus far!!!


+1 brother...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I confess that I am about to purchase my first box of cigars and I can't decide what to go with. So many choices!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

aroma said:


> I confess that my previous confession might not have been entirely accurate.


ound:


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> :spank:
> 
> I confess I actually just searched ebay to see the post.... Couldn't find anything :hmm:


 i took it down right after i posted this. it was eating at my soul for too long but here is the pic i used


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess that I thought this thread would go maybe a page or two.


----------



## angolom (Jul 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I confess that I thought this thread would go maybe a page or two.


I confess I knew this was not the case, and laughed when I saw this comment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I confess that I thought this thread would go maybe a page or two.


I confess that there may be more like me that need to confess!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that Tyrone Shoelace is a great user name.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

I confess that I just checked the delivery status of an order due to arrive today. I'll just say I'm feeling 'ill' at work right now and should probably just go home.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that I would love to go on an archaeological dig in Bob's humidor.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

I confess that I check my DC's for each order at least twice a day whilst waiting for them to come in (that's at least a 2 week wait for me) even though the information doesn't change. 
I confess that I check the DC every time after I've received the package only to still see the status as being processed from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I confess that I would love to go on an archaeological dig in Bob's humidor.


Double entendre!! :lol:


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

akneipp said:


> Double entendre!! :lol:


Oh dear lord.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Zybert said:


> Oh dear lord.


I confess that it's about damn time another BOTL had a "z" and a "y" in his username.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I confess I've been reading this forum literally for years and don't think I've ever posted

I confess I am not above sharing a cigar

I confess to spening way too much time learning to make mediocre smoke rings

I confess to liking the Mint Java


----------



## brandman (Jul 31, 2011)

A confession and an admonition:

Confession - I often let the ash get much too long.
Admonition - If you are one who lets the ash get too long, do not under any circumstances, no matter how hot it is outside, DO NOT smoke without a shirt on.


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I confess that it's about damn time another BOTL had a "z" and a "y" in his username.


That's actually my last name, I'm last in everything.. 
Just ask Zogg, his last names Zografos and i'm still after him.. :wacko:


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I confess that I enjoy SOME infused cigars namely Drew Estate-Tabak Especial and Java.

I confess the best tasting cigar I think I have ever smoked was a La Aroma de Cuba and 
I smoke some costly cigars when I can afford to.

I confess to exhaling and re-inhaling thru my nose at times.

I confess that I smoke in the house (in my man cave) but I am a lonely guy since the wife hates cigar smoke and everything I use PC, TV, Recliner is all in the cave.

That's enough for now....probably lots more where those came from...


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I confess to never walking the Forum without palming a cigar



tpharkman said:


> I once walked the entire Forum shops at Caesar's Palace while smoking a cigar even though it is strictly a non-smoking area. I couldn't help it...the cigar was good and the walk was pleasant and I needed to find Casa Fuente.
> 
> I still blame it on the beer(s).


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hot Lips said:


> I confess to never walking the Forum without palming a cigar


I confess to welcoming you to Puff and congratulating you on your first two posts even though you've been registered for two years!

I also confess to really, really enjoying the overpriced mojitos at Casa Fuente.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I also confess to really, really enjoying the overpriced mojitos at Casa Fuente.


I confess this is one of the things I am most looking forward to when I go on my honeymoon in October... Like top 2...


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I confess that being out on disability I've been browsing Puff like a starving man looking in the windows of a fine restaurant. All the new releases have come out at the wrong time for me.

I also confess that I had a moment of weakness today and jumped in on Andrew's latest box split. Damn you new devil site!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> I confess that being out on disability I've been browsing Puff like a starving man looking in the windows of a fine restaurant. All the new releases have come out at the wrong time for me.
> 
> I also confess that I had a moment of weakness today and jumped in on Andrew's latest box split. Damn you new devil site!!


I confess that it's not my fault.

Also: HAH!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I confess that I am very proud of Hot Lips for posting on this thread.

I confess that I am happy and honored to see a member with a registration date in 2004 joining this thread.

I confess that I have no idea what the double entendre would be in a previous confession. Someone's really digging.

So to speak.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I confess to swearing off fuente but still thinking about going to the outlaw-fuente event in September for my bachelor party.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I confess that this is my favorite thread anywhere on the internet.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> I confess I'm addicted to c-bid and Puff.com. If I'm on the computer than I'm on Puff and keep hitting the "new post" button over and over........even if my wife is talking to me about something....
> 
> I was a bit intimidated when I first joined Puff.
> 
> Wanted to do the secret santa, but wussed out because I didn't think I had anything cool to gift.


Ha! Yes, I confess to this as well! For the last 3 days or so I have been addicted to this site! I've gone without showering and eating some meals; I haven't called or taken calls; I haven't seen much else and haven't listened worth a damn....one eye and ear drifts over to my wife....I nod, "um-huh," but keep on reading posts and posting on Puff....wait....I haven't even been smoking any cigars!

And I confess to laughing out loud over some of these posts, brothers!!
Thanks!!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a self proclaimed cigar snob...I like what I like and I pretty much stick to it.

I hate the pile on that HAS (not now) been a problem around here

I dont get to smoke as much as I would like but will toss a stick even after a few puffs.

I love that the newer members have stepped up and continued the BOTL mentality.


Shawn


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I confess to smoking a #9 out of the humidor that I should have saved for customers

I confess to realizing posting here could be addicting


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I confess my embarrassment as my instigating skills decline, Really I use to be much better at it 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nterest-bomb-mod-admin-month.html#post3337340


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I confess that Tyrone Shoelace is a great user name.


I confess to aggreeing with Tritones :smokin:

I confess to being one of the biggest (if not the biggest) instigator on PUFF (Ask Benn, Kipp, any ZK):loco:

I confess to talking too much, and if you don't like I still won't stop :wacko:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I confess my embarrassment as my instigating skills decline, Really I use to be much better at it
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nterest-bomb-mod-admin-month.html#post3337340


I confess that Dave's instigating skills resulted in a small strike on Herf'N's Turf.

I confess that I think my adaptation of Don's user name was pretty creative.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hot Lips said:


> I confess to realizing posting here could be addicting


I confess to bumping you for this realization.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that I just purchased a box of Partagas Black Label Gigante because I believe that they are the poor man's version of the Camacho Triple Maduro 6 x 60... but without the Triple Maduro part.

I confess that this is why I couldn't participate in a purchase of Tats from Kip.

I confess that I haven't been on Puff as much as I want to the last few days.

I confess that I want to take off for the rest of the day and smoke some cigars.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

I continue to buy Gurkha's even though I have never smoked one that I really enjoyed just because every time I see one I think "man that's a great looking cigar!"


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I confess that I just purchased a box of Partagas Black Label Gigante because I believe that they are the poor man's version of the Camacho Triple Maduro 6 x 60... but without the Triple Maduro part.


I just looked up "slippery slope" on google and saw a picture of Neal 

I confess that I've never confessed in a confessional....


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

ssutton219 said:


> I dont get to smoke as much as I would like but will toss a stick even after a few puffs.


I confess that I too have tossed a stick I didn't enjoy after burning only half an inch of it.

I confess that I don't feel the least bit bad about it because I think smoking a cigar should be an enjoyable experience.

I also confess that in contradiction if I payed a lot of money for a stick I will smoke it to the bottom even if I'm not enjoying it to feel like I got my money's worth.

I confess that my previous two statements make no sense together.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I confess my embarrassment as my instigating skills decline, Really I use to be much better at it
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nterest-bomb-mod-admin-month.html#post3337340


I confess that as soon as some money rolls in I will be going on a bombing run and I will jump on your mod bomb as soon as I do.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I confess that disability has been very healthy for my Puff post count. The combination of Puff being blocked from my work and the fact that I'm now home in front of the computer all day means that I'm sitting a lot more than I should be per my rehab instructions.

EDIT: Sorry about triple posting. I came across the two quotes individually, and then realized I've been posting a lot and decided to post about it...wait, I think that's some kind of Inception stuff right there. Hmm, I think drinking coffee for the first time in weeks may have been a bad idea.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I confess that I am trying to rush my work so that I can play hookie for the rest of the day and some a couple cigars... and I own the company :smoke:


----------



## fishfarmer (Aug 7, 2011)

I confess that I destroy all reciepts out of fear that My Wife may one day find them...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that I've only paid shipping for cigars once and that was before I knew about Puff.

I confess that I'm saving what remains of my cigar budget for CCs and the end of my 90-day trial period here at Puff.

I confess that I too did a search for "slippery slope" on google and it was definitely not my face by the definition... oh... wait... maybe I looked up "slippery grope"... shoot. Nevermind.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I confess to have been away from Puff for weeks for no damn reason.

I confess to microwaving CC's.

I confess to changing cigar bands,and not telling people....

I confess to not caring even a tiny bit about what people think about me smoking...

I confess to not believing,or caring about tobaccos "dangers"...

I confess to taking 40 minutes of my day to read this entire thread...

I confess to feeling sorry for those who have never enjoyed an Opus or Padron...

I confess to being an Epernay addict...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I confess to have been away from Puff for weeks for no damn reason.
> 
> I confess to being an Epernay addict...


I confess that I was just about to PM you wondering if you were still around. Seriously.

mmmmmm - Epernay ...


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Tritones said:


> I confess that I am very proud of Hot Lips for posting on this thread.
> 
> I confess that I am happy and honored to see a member with a registration date in 2004 joining this thread.
> 
> ...


I confess that I am honored at the recognition....especially from someone who has hooked up with Princess Leia sp? when she was especially hot...to me anyway. (Loved the slave girl outfit in that movie)


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

fishfarmer said:


> I confess that I destroy all reciepts out of fear that My Wife may one day find them...


Yet another good reason to remain single!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> I confess that I am trying to rush my work so that I can play hookie for the rest of the day and some a couple cigars... and I own the company :smoke:


I confess that that is an absolutely excellent abuse of power.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that I left work early and am now enjoying a MOW Virtue on my deck with my new favorite libation.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I confess that I tell my dad that I'm out of cigars so that he doesn't ask for one because he only smokes them for 10 minutes,tops, and it breaks my heart every time.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that I gave a friend a cigar... we sat and smoked on my deck... he let it go out 10 min. in. I relit it and smoked the rest of it. (I did dip the head into my beer to give it a bit of a cleanse) but damn... it was a good cigar.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> I confess that I gave a friend a cigar... we sat and smoked on my deck... he let it go out 10 min. in. I relit it and smoked the rest of it. (I did dip the head into my beer to give it a bit of a cleanse) but damn... it was a good cigar.


Chuckle. I've done that, but I snipped off 3/4 of an inch from the head of the stick. (I knew there was a purpose for owning a large RG cutter!  )


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I confess that threads like these are good for all of us.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I confess I just told my mom I wasn't felling well so she took my kids and I came home and to smoke a cigar and watched golf.

And I just looked at my cbid account history of all my orders and about craped my pants. No I didn't add it up or I would have really lost it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> And I just looked at my cbid account history of all my orders and about craped my pants. No I didn't add it up or I would have really lost it.


Why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Why would you do that to yourself?


gonna do a cigar review and wanted to see how much I got a 5 pk for, not the smartest thing to do.


----------



## jjmix (Jul 30, 2011)

Im not a huge fan of the Opus X...........


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess I added it up once. Haven't made that mistake again.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I confess,the only thing i like from Gurkha is their coffee.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I will bid on almost anything on c-bid that is $1

yes I have won a few things this way


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

avitti said:


> I confess,the only thing i like from Gurkha is their coffee.


I confess I didn't even know Gurkha made coffee...


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I confess that all I have to do is open my cooler to realize I've spent WAY too much.

I confess that if I knew the real $ figure I would probably have a heart attack.

I confess that it would bother me more the amount of money I spent on crappy stuff that could have bought top shelf stuff instead.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> I confess that all I have to do is open my cooler to realize I've spent WAY too much.


Open it? Just have to look at it to know :wink:


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> I confess I just told my mom I wasn't felling well so she took my kids and I came home and to smoke a cigar and watched golf.


ound: Best one I've read yet!


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

Scottye83 said:


> I continue to buy Gurkha's even though I have never smoked one that I really enjoyed just because every time I see one I think "man that's a great looking cigar!"


They do have some great banding. I'm a total sucker for banding!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I confess that I now understand why the Viaje Zombie is called the Zombie. Let's just say I should have had something sugary to drink while smoking it...


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Step inside, and make your confessions! This thread is for
> Puffers new and old to make confessions to their Brothers of the Leaf. What faux pas have you committed? What would surprise us about your cigar habits? What do you do that no one else does? What don't you do that everyone else does? Here's your chance to get that heavy weight off your chest and come clean!
> 
> I'll start. I confess I have only smoked one A Fuente. Ever. (WoAM).


I confess that I've been on this site today for 4 hours now!


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

I confess to blowing my whole months cigar budget the first day of my CC billing cycle.

Also I frequently put down a cigar once it gets to the final third. Otherwise I end up smoking until it's unbearably harsh leaving a bad taste in my mouth for the rest of the day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I confess to putting down a cigar after the first third and relighting it later, sometimes as much as 24 hours later. :shock:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess to putting down a cigar after the first third and relighting it later, sometimes as much as 24 hours later. :shock:


Whoa - you're an animal.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

doomXsaloon said:


> I confess that I've been on this site today for 4 hours now!


It is hours of binge reading and posting on this site that make being ill not terrible, that was last wed for me!


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I confess...I have a much greater respect for the people who come up with tobacco blends.

While on holidays last week, I saved all my cut off caps from the sticks I smoked, shredded the tobacco in them, and packed an old pipe of mine...

There is much more skill involved in blending than this, I can now assure you! It tasted like a turd covered in burned hair.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I confess to trying to imagine the taste of turd mixed with burning hair in my mouth. Thanks for that...


.......it did make me laugh as well..


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

just got a box of topper machine made cigars because they have Connecticut broadleaf wrappers. And also i need another cheap cigar, well probably not.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I've only smoked I believe 7(ish) cigars now.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i wish that i could afford more cigars just so that i could give them away and get other people hooked. 

i wish that i had a real b&m or a smoking lounge in the town that i live in so that i could find all the smokes i want. 

i wish that when i lived in a town with a good b&m/lounge, i went and smoked/ shopped there.

i wish that i had access to people's addresses here because i really want to bomb someone. 

i have an opus x with a couple years age/ yellow cello that i am afraid to smoke because i am afraid that it would be wasted on my underdeveloped palate. 

sometimes i smoke just to get out of the house while my wife watches those god awful shows like desperate housewives or grey's anatomy.

its really gets on my nerves when people try to hint for people to bomb them. 

i confess that i really hate that so many people are against cigar smoking just because cigars are made of tobacco. 

i wish i could smoke inside of my house. 

i buy more cigars than i can smoke. 

i get cigar envy looking at some of the stashes on this site. 

i dont give out RG as much as i should. i forget a lot. 

i use old tubos or a shuckins toob as a cigar carrier. 

i look in my humidor at least 3 times a day.

ive only recently started dry boxing my cigars. 

i spend the majority of my internet time on puff or youtube. both used for cigar information. 

it gets on my nerves when people post on every thread without adding any significant information just so they can get their post counts up. 


i think thats all...

ps. i confess that i love puff.com as well as the people here!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess to being glad this thread is back!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I confess to hideing every single penny I can from the wife to buy more cigars.
I once tried a Joya de Jefe and thought "that's not bad"uke:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I confess that this tread is back and I love it and everytime I go to Wallyworld I look for a Ronson lighter, even though I have 4 or 5. Also its been 15 years since I made my last box purchase.......that will soon change.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I confess that I read this whole thread start to finish just before posting this.

I confess to buying WAY more cigars than I could ever need for fear of the upcoming FDA changes.

I confess to dipping the end of my cigar in a glass of amaretto last weekend. It was delicious...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

I confess...

I can't smoke ISOMs because of a religious conviction; I can't flippantly disobey the law... no matter how stupid it is 

I confess that even when I retrohale I still can't pick up anything but earthy, leather and cedar flavors.

I don't think that I will ever appreciate spice in a cigar, it just strikes me as harsh.

I can't relight a cigar that has gone out, it's just horrible when I do.

And finally, an unabashed love for this forum and all the BOTL here


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> I confess...
> 
> I can't smoke ISOMs because of a religious conviction; I can't flippantly disobey the law... no matter how stupid it is
> 
> ...


For me, these two were linked. I never appreciated spice much either until I "discovered" ISOMS. That said, the Padron Family Reserve blends have some light and pleasant spice undertones.

I confess that I can count the number of cigars that I have nubbed on one hand.

I once put a half smoked cigar back in a very, very nice leather case. I thought clipping it an inch below the ash would keep it from becoming foul. Leather case ruined. :frown:


----------



## xmx (Oct 17, 2011)

When my girlfriend saw a cigar box in the freezer I told her it was an old backorder from last months purchase, not another cigar order....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

xmx said:


> When my girlfriend saw a cigar box in the freezer I told her it was an old backorder from last months purchase, not another cigar order....


I confess that every time I see a post like this (and there are many), I wish I knew the girlfriend/fiancee/wife/S.O./:ballchain:, so I could :arrow: forward it :cell: to them. :rip:

:madgrin:

I also confess to loving smilies ... :rotfl:

Especially this one ... :spider:

Hi, Ray! :flypig:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

neil said:


> i wish that i could afford more cigars just so that i could give them away and get other people hooked.
> 
> i wish that i had a real b&m or a smoking lounge in the town that i live in so that i could find all the smokes i want.
> 
> ...


+1. Awesome confessions, brother. I think we've all been there or are there...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I confess that when I get a purchase in the mail that I claim it's a bomb. I mean, technically, it is... a bomb... from myself.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> I confess...
> 
> I can't smoke ISOMs because of a religious conviction; I can't flippantly disobey the law... no matter how stupid it is


God's law supersedes man's law... I get the whole render unto Caesar thing... but... If the Lord provides you with ISOF smokes... rolled from leaves that God put on this earth... *Shrug* what can you do?

Hope I've helped give you some perspective, Brother.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> If the Lord provides you with ISOF smokes...


ISOF? Island south of... France? Do they make fine cigars in Corsica?


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> God's law supersedes man's law... I get the whole render unto Caesar thing... but... If the Lord provides you with ISOF smokes... rolled from leaves that God put on this earth... *Shrug* what can you do?
> 
> Hope I've helped give you some perspective, Brother.


With that sentiment I confess to just putting fire to a nice Vegas Robaina Famsos! ":biggrin1:

I confess to gifting an ISOM smoke to a good friend who placed it on his dashboard of his truck. When I saw him a week later it was still there. I confess to reaquiring said smoke to try and resurrect it! It was no where near as good as right out of my humi , but bearable.

SPACER
SPACER
SPACER
SPACER
SPACER


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ISOF? Island south of... France? Do they make fine cigars in Corsica?


Some go with Island south of Miami...

I choose to rebel and go with Island South of Florida.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

I smoke a little more than my wife knows about, unless she's reading this, in which case I totally dont :wave:.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> I can't relight a cigar that has gone out, it's just horrible when I do.


Here's what I do: Tap to get rid of as much ash as possible. Re-light with a torch, without drawing on the cigar at all. Then do a flame purge: continue applying the torch while blowing out, rather than drawing in. It usually works out reasonably well for me.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

I confess:

This site is up on my computer from the time I sit down at work until the time I leave.

I like the challenge of trying to find the limited editions more then I like smoking them

I got cigars in trades that I knew I didn't like just so the friends I traded with would try something new

I have a extremely difficult time pronouncing 90% of the cigar brands out there


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I confess to being biased by a cigar's label. I try not to be... but I am. I can't smoke something with a crappy label and enjoy it. Take the label off... different story.

I confess this annoys me about myself.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I confess that i often smoke things with ridiculous bands, I am driven almost completely by taste and price, a single note is enough for me, and i probably wont be able to sneak away to smoke a cigar, oh and there is a baby stangl on the way.


----------



## Hunter5117 (Nov 13, 2011)

The bottom of my cooler contains cigars that I put there back in 1996. I confess that I want to smoke them but something won't let me.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I confess to spending a long time this morning reading this whole thread instead of helping with thanksgiving preparations and not feeling bad about it. 

I also confess that I couldn't help myself and I pm'd Pete the lyrics to Kum bay ya just to be a ass.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

I confess that I've done many stupid things in the past. One of the dumbest was when I went to see a movie with my brother and I decided I wanted a cigar. I stood out in the parking lot smoking a Wolf Brothers Rum Crook and looked at the time. The movie was about to start soon so I figured I'd blaze through it real quick. BIG MISTAKE. I was feeling quite nauseous during the first 5 minutes of the movie and then I threw up all over the floor. 15 minutes into the movie I fell asleep because I felt so sick and my brother woke me up when the credits were playing. To this day I still have not manged to get all the way through The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy without falling asleep. And, no, I haven't ever had the desire to smoke of those Rum Crooks ever again. My taste is much more refined now even though I'm still a total noob when it comes to cigars.

I confess that a couple of weeks ago I did something nearly as stupid. I was lighting a presto log per the directions on the package and the stupid thing wouldn't light. So in an attempt to remedy the lighting situation I went into the garage and found a can of carburetor cleaner and sprayed down the log. I continued to light the log which resulted in a loud WOOSH. I jumped back and landed on the couch behind the fireplace. When my wife came out to see what was the matter my hair around my face was curled back. My beard was completely unsalvagable. My eyebrows and eyelashes burned. It took my wife a good 30 minutes with a pair of scissors to get all the burned hair trimmed off to the point where my eyelashes weren't velcroing together when I blinked. After getting all trimmed up and showered up I went back to the fireplace and used the carburetor cleaner once more and got the log burning. The second time around I used it very sparingly and didn't have any trouble.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> I confess that a couple of weeks ago I did something nearly as stupid. I was lighting a presto log per the directions on the package and the stupid thing wouldn't light. So in an attempt to remedy the lighting situation I went into the garage and found a can of carburetor cleaner and sprayed down the log. I continued to light the log which resulted in a loud WOOSH. I jumped back and landed on the couch behind the fireplace.


LOL!! I wish there was a video of that!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> LOL!! I wish there was a video of that!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


Me too! I was pissed afterward that I didn't have a video so I could see what exactly happened!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jared, I love that after that experience... You went and used the same stuff again!  awesome.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I confess that I have never made a mistake


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I confess that I have never made a mistake


Lies :tongue1:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I confess I sometimes don't know where the mfg name stops and the name of the cigar starts.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> I confess I sometimes don't know where the mfg name stops and the name of the cigar starts.


I have that same problem all the time!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

rhetorik said:


> Lies :tongue1:


LOL ok ok, you got me. I confess that I have never smoked a San Cristobal because of the parrot on the label. I love parrots and would feel way too bad if i tore the label and it killed the parrot. Seriously


----------

